# residency in newzealand or australia



## Get2ps.29 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am having 8 year of IT experience in software development currently in US.

I want to migrate to NZ or OZ. my wife is also having the same experience.

What would be the better option in terms of getting PR easily instead of living in situation like in US where you have to worry day about visa stamping.

I have my ACS approved for OZ when I was in India but now I get to know over here in US that if filled from US then it's easy to get NZ PR.


----------

